# purina one vs pro plan



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

what is the quality difference between those two product??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ingredient-wise, ProPlan is far superior to Purina One in my opinion.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Ingredient-wise, ProPlan is far superior to Purina One in my opinion.


oh thank you for the info, n i already used proplan

may i ask one question again?
does proplan contain ethoxiquin as preservative?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Ingredient-wise, ProPlan is far superior to Purina One in my opinion.


Ditto-not sure about the ethoxyquin. Others who feed this food will be able to answer this.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just for grins, below is a comparison of the 2 products, using their basic lamb and rice formula. Looks like Pur One has more corn and by products.

*Purina One Lamb and Rice:*
Lamb (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), lamb meal, animal digest, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, salt, caramel color, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

*Pro Plan Lamb and Rice:*
Lamb, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain wheat, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), soy flour, pearled barley, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), soybean meal, dried beet pulp, animal digest, dried egg product, glycerin, salt, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc proteinate, manganese sulfate, niacin, manganese proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. K-4470


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

From what I recall a while back I believe that both of them contain ethoxiquin.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dog said:


> From what I recall a while back I believe that both of them contain ethoxiquin.


Neither contain ethoxyquin.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

this is reply from purina:

Thank you for contacting Nestlé Purina PetCare Company.

We appreciate your interest in our products. Purina ONE(r) brand Dog Food and Purina(r) Pro Plan(r) brand Dog Foods are very similar. They are our super-premium products. This means that they will all contain a real meat as the first ingredient. With a real meat as the first ingredient, they are both highly digestible, nutrient dense (so feeding amounts are lower and your pet maintains more of the nutrients in a smaller serving amount), promote healthy skin and hair coat and produce a firmer smaller stool volume. Both products contain no added artificial color, and are preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural antioxidant and form of Vitamin E from vegetable oils, rather than commonly used chemical preservatives. Similarly, both will help promote healthy skin, shiny coat resulting from 100% complete and balanced nutrients including Vitamin E, A and Omega 6 fatty acids, and provide optimal protein and essential amino acid levels necessary to help maintain muscles and lean body mass.

The major differences are in the exact order of ingredients, or formulation of each product, the kibble size and shape, types of formulas offered, and availability. Pro Plan offers a full line of puppy formulas (including formulas for Puppy, Large Breed Puppy, Small Breed Puppy and Giant Breed Puppy). Purina ONE does not offer giant or small breed products. Pro Plan is found solely at pet specialty stores while ONE can be found at most retailers that sell pet foods. 

Please remember, that if you decide to change your dog's diet, it should be done gradually over a 7-10 day period by adding small amounts of the new food to the food the pet is currently being fed. The first day, we recommend mixing 10 percent of the new food with 90 percent of the current food. Each day, increase the amount of the new food while decreasing the amount of the current food. A gradual diet change will help prevent a refusal to eat or digestive upset, which often occurs when sudden changes are made in a pet's diet.

We hope this information is helpful and that you will let us know if you have any other questions.

Again, thank you for visiting our web site.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

They do that "politician" talk....Iams did the same when I emailed a request to outline the difference between Iams and Eukanuba. They can't say one is higher quality then another...and they can't say they are the same quality.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

now, i already question them about probiotic.....
still wait for the response

too bad that original formula discontinued and already not available in here, indonesia....
all being shreded blend things....... with 25% price increase.......

i see the stool produced not solid and small as usual with original one....... but my boy looks pretty enjoy the "chukky blend" inside


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Neither contain ethoxyquin.


Did I read this wrong? 
http://www.flint-river-dog.com/dogfoodcomparisons.htm


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dog said:


> Did I read this wrong?
> http://www.flint-river-dog.com/dogfoodcomparisons.htm


 
I'm certain the FRR is an authority on what all of their competitors ingredients are :no:. NOT!



Hey it was published on the Web, therefore it MUST be true! :no:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its hard to trust any site:

Multiple choice:

*What is Brewers Rice?*

A) (From Eukanuba) Source of carbohydrate and slightly better starch conversion than corn. It is the small fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from the larger kernels of milled rice and classified as US #4 Brewer's rice. Is there a difference between Brewer's Rice and Rice Flour? Nutritionally, no. Rice kernels that are whole are used in the human food industry because of the appearance. Everyone likes to see intact, whole-grain rice. When those very same rice kernels are broken, it's not as appealing to people. Those broken kernels are very good for the brewing industry, though. Hence the name, "brewer's rice." 

B) (Flintriver's version)*....**brewer's rice* *(a waste product of the alcohol industry)*

C) Website from googling (who knows where it comes from)
*Brewer's Rice*: the dried extracted residue of rice resulting from the manufacture of wort (liquid portion of malted grain) or beer and may contain pulverized dried spent hops in an amount not to exceed 3 percent. 

If you look throughout the web I believe the WRONG answer is most prevalent.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would contact any manufacturer you are interested in who has a fish meal in their food and ask specifically about ethoxyquin. Many manufacturers don't add it, so they don't have to disclose. However, it may be added before delivery to them. Ask if they are sure there is no exposure to Ethoxyquin anywhere before they receive it.

Here's an old but interesting article. http://www.holisticvetpetcare.com/ethoxyquin.htm


----------

